# Where to sell DSR6000



## rob_gendreau (Jun 20, 2002)

I am wondering where I could put up an ad to sell a Philips DSR6000R Directivo DVR. It's got a network card and at one point was hacked, de-encrypted and so on, but I didn't update it after the 3.5 software update wiped it out. I think I have the old original image on a separate hard drive somewhere.

I didn't see a classified/for sale forum here, and I want to sell it to enthusiast who could restore it to it's former SD glory.

BTW it's working fine as a non-hacked Directivo right now.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No personal classified type advertising is allowed here.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Try ebay or Craig's List.


----------

